# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Thăm lò cốm ở Cái Bè - Du lịch Miền Tây

## hangnt

*Du khách đến Tiền Giang thường vào thăm các lò làm bánh cốm – một loại đặc sản dân dã nơi đây*

Nghề làm bánh cốm ở ấp An Ninh, xã Ðông Hòa Hiệp, huyện Cái Bè, tỉnh Tiền Giang đã có từ rất lâu đời.

Gọi là cốm, nhưng không phải là thứ cốm dẻo dẻo làm bằng lúa nếp non như hạt cốm ở đồng bằng Bắc bộ. Cốm được là từ gạo tẻ, gạo nếp, hay bắp (ngô), rang thành bỏng rồi ép thành bánh.

Ðể làm được bánh cốm phải trải qua nhiều công đoạn. Đầu tiên là chọn nguyên liệu. Phải là loại thóc đều hạt, không quá dẻo hay quá khô mới cho cốm ngon và đẹp. Sau đó đến rang cốm (hay nổ cốm), rồi ngào với đường, cuối cùng là trộn cốm và đóng gói.

Mỗi lò cốm có một bí quyết chế biến khác nhau, làm nên những thương hiệu có tiếng mà du khách đến Tiền Giang thường mua về làm quà.

Cát được đun nóng trong chảo, tới hàng trăm độ C, rồi người ta đổ chừng 2kg thóc vào cát nóng, quậy đều tay.


Chừng 3-5 phút sau, dưới tác dụng nhiệt độ cao các hạt gạo sẽ chín, nổ bung ra khỏi vỏ, thành bỏng, trắng xóa.

Đoạn, người ta đổ bỏng này vào để sàng tách vỏ trấu lấy hạt bỏng.


Tiếp đó đến giai đoạn thắng đường. Đường và mạch nha tỷ lệ 2/1 sẽ được đun nóng cho đến khi tan chảy. Cứ 2 kg đường, 1 kg mạch nha và 5 kg bỏng được trộn chung, khuấy đều trên chảo nóng. Người ta cho thêm hương sầu riêng, vani, cam… vào cốm để tạo hương vị riêng.

Trộn cho đều


Đưa lên bàn ép, dàn đều và ép bằng những ru-lô cho kết dính những hạtcốm

Rồi cắt thành những bánh vuông vắn để đóng gói


Hạt cốm bé xíu, gói bánh cốm thành phẩm cũng rất nhẹ nhàng nhưng làm cốm thật vất vả, thường đàn ông mới kham nổi chứ phụ nữ thì không đủ sức!.

_Nguồn: VOVNews_


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Không ngờ làm cái này lại tốn nhiều công thế ^^

----------


## thunhunguyet

k bít làm sạch không... mà cứ ăn thui...

----------


## pigcute

Thì ra là làm món này như này
Thấy tốn công ghê mà bán 1 cái có mấy nghìn thoai à

----------

